# Russian masterpieces



## Anti (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.playcast.ru/view/990410/bc17deb0c6d64af463d995935a2de02df4df5c1apl

http://www.playcast.ru/view/990646/ac6984d7240b25852c5e9d229c9a87ea330fedc6pl


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Medtner's 2nd piano concerto:


----------



## Anti (Nov 6, 2009)

Too complicated for my unsophisticated taste


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tchaikosvky's Serenade Melancolique, then?


----------



## Anti (Nov 6, 2009)

I liked it, thanks.

If you want something sad and romantic:


----------

